# 30 spoke star wire wheels & vogues



## Big_Biscuit (May 29, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a clean set of 30's with tires then this is the set for you. The wheels have nice chrome and no clacking spokes and the tires are 205/70/15 vogue tyres. 

-500 firm-


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if tires are good its a decent deal


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Can you take pics of the tread on the tires


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

wow...thats not bad


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

This seems to good to be true.....especially from a noob.



But Im gonna fall for it anyway, PM sent


----------



## Big_Biscuit (May 29, 2007)

Okay here is a picture of the tire tread on them. They aren't new tires but they do have some life left on them. If anyone wants them get at me, this is a fair price.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

location?


----------



## Big_Biscuit (May 29, 2007)

I pm'd everyone back that asked me about them. Now its time for a bump for anyone that is looking


----------



## skpimp72 (Jun 3, 2007)

What's poppin man? I need these. Let me know what I have to do to get them. This is my first time on here and the only reason I got an account is to get these off your hands. If you already have and offer I can and will beat them. I am currently in Afghanistan but I will be home later this month. I would like to have them waiting for me when I get to Texas. Get back with me as soon as possible so we can make this happen. 'Preciate it.


----------



## Big_Biscuit (May 29, 2007)

I hit you back with a pm.


----------



## Big_Biscuit (May 29, 2007)

bump?


----------

